# charcoal question



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Will the charcoal you get for aquarium filters work to feed the birds?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

This quote is from a 2007 thread on the use and source of charcoal:



george simon said:


> First let me say that not all charcoal is ok for use for our birds many of the charcoals are treated with chemicals that can be harmful to our birds.BUY ONLY CHARCOAL FROM A PIGEON SUPPLY HOUSE the charcoal that they sell is made from non treated timber. The pigeon charcoal cleans out toxins from the birds system Iput a table spoon in every grit bowl along with a 1/4 cup of oyster shell and a 1/4 cup of red grit. .GEORGE


John


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't really know, but I would be willing to bet that the cost per unit for aquarium's is much more than a plastic bag of bird charcoal you can buy from JEDDS or other supplier's. I just checked, and a 3 lb package from JEDDS is $4.95.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok thanks I will get it from a supply store I had some new laying here for aquariums just thought i could use that.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Will the charcoal you get for aquarium filters work to feed the birds?


 I am trying to figure out why one would want to feed their pigeons charcoal in the first place ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I am trying to figure out why one would want to feed their pigeons charcoal in the first place ?


They like to eat it and it supposedly abosrbs toxins, have'nt you ever seen bits of it in a grit mix? they put it in there.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I am trying to figure out why one would want to feed their pigeons charcoal in the first place ?


Charcoal can absorb toxins that are ingested by the pigeons. It is often administered as an antidote to poisoning or suspected poisoning in humans and animals. The type of charcoal used is "Activated Charcoal," which is made specifically for medicinal use. If you want to find out more, check this site: http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...d=269&activeIngredientName=ACTIVATED CHARCOAL


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ptras said:


> Charcoal can absorb toxins that are ingested by the pigeons. It is often administered as an antidote to poisoning or suspected poisoning in humans and animals. The type of charcoal used is "Activated Charcoal," which is made specifically for medicinal use. If you want to find out more, check this site: http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...d=269&activeIngredientName=ACTIVATED CHARCOAL



OK, I never had a bird eat poison, so that thought never crossed my mind.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It might work for all these guys on here that say they put rat poison under there lofts.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> OK, I never had a bird eat poison, so that thought never crossed my mind.


If a bird lands on a lawn that has had an insecticide or fertilizer application, they will likely ingest toxins, albeit small amounts. Putting charcoal as a supplement in their grit will help eliminate that, or any other toxins they may be exposed to.

First time I saw charcoal used on an animal, was when our dog drank from the pool. I had treated the pool earlier in the day with an algaecide, and she got sick as a...well...dog. We took her to the vet, and they administered charcoal. Second time I saw it used was when the same (stupid) dog decided to bring a toad into the house. Did you know that toad pee is toxic?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ptras said:


> If a bird lands on a lawn that has had an insecticide or fertilizer application, they will likely ingest toxins, albeit small amounts. Putting charcoal as a supplement in their grit will help eliminate that, or any other toxins they may be exposed to.
> 
> First time I saw charcoal used on an animal, was when our dog drank from the pool. I had treated the pool earlier in the day with an algaecide, and she got sick as a...well...dog. We took her to the vet, and they administered charcoal. Second time I saw it used was when the same (stupid) dog decided to bring a toad into the house. Did you know that toad pee is toxic?


OK, well if it is already in their grit, I guess I didn't seen the need or purpose to run out and add yet another supplement to their diet.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> OK, well if it is already in their grit, I guess I didn't seen the need or purpose to run out and add yet another supplement to their diet.


Right Warren, save your money. Buy beer, it has traces of charcoal in it. So you cannot get toxic.

Tony


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

There isnt anything black in my grit.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> There isnt anything black in my grit.


I'm not sure how grit works but I know in my game bird feed it states what is in it, try checking that packaging of the grit.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Alot of pigeon health grit. RED GRIT will have charcoal in it. And should say so on the info provide on the tag.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> There isnt anything black in my grit.


* HI SHADYBUG, I don't know what type of grit you are using but I know that there are more than 6 types being sold and not all of them have charcoal you may well have one that does not have it .* GEORGE


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I use regular and red grit from global supply it may not have it in.


----------

